# Anyone tried GZK black?



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I just tried it, 0.62 thickness, used the same active length I use with gzk orange 0.72, and went to a wider taper, 20/15 from 17/13. 
This is the fastest bands I've ever shot, but I found that it is low stretch, as I couldnt draw all the way to my usual draw length of around 115-120cm. 
Do any of you manage to use a 500% elongation with it? I could always try a narrower taper, and see if I manage to stretch it more ???? 
I am very satisfied with the speed, I just need to find the perfect cut.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

I like 0.5mm GZK black.

I cut 320mm off the roll and then for 8mm steel cut it to a 18/13mm taper. 
Measure 15mm for the pouch, tie the pouch and measure 280mm up the band from the knot for my active length

I draw to approx 1300mm so just a bit over 450%

I can't get it to draw to 500% no mater what I do. Certainly feels like I've maxed out the stretch before I get there.
I've tried just stretching out a piece to 500% but it really doesn't last long if I do.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I used a longer active length, went for a 480% elongation, cut them narrower than 0.72 orange gzk, and they got tamed some. Still, very fast rubber!
Its crazy how fast this black latex is guys. When I order some in the future, I will not order thicker than 0.5!


----------

